# Evil Cat, Whats a good fish?



## AngelusProwl (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, so my huge black monster of a cat basically killed Akio, I've tried to save him and he just wont eat, lost his color and my fiancee acknowledged his organs are probably failing now. (he's had many fish before) I have him as comfortable as possible... he just stays hidden in his skull now.

I don't want this to happen to another fish, Akio was a high strung betta, was so stressed he ate his tail. Does anyone know a decent type of fish to get that isn't nearly as high strung... I wanted some Balas but after reading a 5-10 gal tank wont be large enough.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't understand the post, is he dead or not? How did the cat get to the fish?

If he's still alive I suggest a 2 gallon tank or bowl with hiding places and live plants and a cat-proof cover. He might need to feel more cozy in order to settle down and stop tail biting.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

also what is a "balas"? I googled it and got pictures of bullets and candy?????:lol:


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Balas as in Bala sharks?


----------



## AngelusProwl (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry my post was not specific, Bala Sharks.

Akio did pass last night, Jazz stressed him out so much, he constantly lunged at the tank, I didn't find out new repelling tricks till it was too late with Akio. He passed next to his beloved skull he used to hid in... he also had plants. Ak just stopped eating, we tried various things but nothing worked. He was around 2 yrs old or just over with high stress situations.
The cover of the tank is cat-proof, taped down even so they can't budge it.

I love bettas, but wondering with my monster cat if there is a better fish to get that doesn't stress out as much. We plan on trying the vinegar trick and moving the tank back to next to the couch. Any other ideas for repelling cats would be awesome.


----------

